# Placement of CO2 diffuser ok?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Moving it to position 4 would be ideal, as the return from the filter would push the CO2 bubbles about, giving them more time to dissolve into the water column.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Moving it to position 4 would be ideal, as the return from the filter would push the CO2 bubbles about, giving them more time to dissolve into the water column.


That's where I would put it, or infront of the intake if you want it to suck up some bubbles (can be noisy). 

Another thing is if you are very patient, you can figure out how evenly your CO2 is distributed throughout the tank by moving a drop checker around. Or buy a few cheap on ebay and see where they read compared to diffuser placement. Not an exact way to figure it out but a good way to estimate where the best place is. Honestly, in my experience, no mater where it is, I don't get a noticeable difference but I use high flow as well.


----------



## Kaew (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, will try moving it there.


----------



## Kaew (Jul 17, 2013)

update...new placement and drop checker reading green...dosing tropica aquacare plant nutrition liquid and dymax iron essential 1ml each daily...15% water change every 3-4 days

i can't seem to be able to find the exact nutrient percentages for dymax product. if anyone knows that would be great.


----------

